# Home Improvement Halloween Episodes on 1 disc!



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Okay, so I'm rubbing it in... every year we talk about our favorite HW television shows, and Home Improvement and Roseanne are my favorites... 

Roseanne had a HW only disc already, but for some reason Home Improvement didn't... 

I was given the Home Improvement complete series last year and I just spent the morning ripping all 8 HW episodes onto one disc! Woot! (okay, so it's really 7 HW episodes and a sorta HW episode from the first season...)

I had wanted to burn episodes from the DVR, but ultimately didn't feel like editing all the commercials. (lazy)

I'm going to start making a Christmas disc too, the lighting contests gags are great!

/end rub-in


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Right on, man, *THAT* I would pay for. If it were available.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Me Too!

Muf


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

wilbret said:


> Okay, so I'm rubbing it in... every year we talk about our favorite HW television shows, and Home Improvement and Roseanne are my favorites...
> 
> Roseanne had a HW only disc already, but for some reason Home Improvement didn't...
> 
> ...




Oh my god there is someone else out there like me (although my husband didn't think so!). 

For the last five years or so I've been using our DVR to compile and edit (guess I have more energy than you...or maybe I'm cheaper ) my favorite holiday episodes of different shows (mainly halloween & christmas). I even did this with my favorite commercials. Also collected those HGTV and such specials on extreme holiday decorating for ideas. I kind of got the idea to do this one day during a christmas holiday marathon. I've kept everything from Home Improvement to Buffy the Vampire Slayer, from The O.C. to The Beverly Hillbillies, from The Drew Carey Show to Bewitched, from The Addams Family to The District for example. I've enjoyed a wide range of shows and always looked forward to when they did special holiday ones. I've even collected some of the holiday cooking shows and specials from Emeril, Martha Stewart, Alton Brown and others.

Speaking from experience if you decide to do a holiday collection like this, I'd suggest starting an inventory list right from the beginning. You might just start with Home Improvement (which I think I did) and found that you want to keep other shows too. I found it easiest to just use spiral notebooks--one color for Halloween, one color for christmas, etc. Each page of the notebook represented a unique DVD and listed the episodes on it. I decided to edited out the commercials because of the storage issue. A 1-hour show has varied over time but more recently there's about 20 minutes of commericals to an hour but you get anywhere from 38 minutes to 44 minutes generally of the actual program; similar ratio for half-hour shows. Oh and did I mention that holiday movies and made-for-TV movies can be the next group you get the bug to save....


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool, I have the Roseanne Halloween edition dvd. I remember last year or the year before??? the abc channel we use to get over here played Home Improvement Halloween episodes all day..it was awesome.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I LOVE the Home Improvement halloween eps! Hell, I love H.I!!  But ESPECIALLY halloween ones. Nice to hear of someone else so keen on them!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Want to burn extra copies & sell me one?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Ha. I'm not going to commit a felony, especially on a public forum. 

;-)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

wilbret said:


> Ha. I'm not going to commit a felony, especially on a public forum. ;-)


Why not?

The Halloween eps are the best, in my opinion; too bad there's not a compilation of just them (that is legit, of course).


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

> Ha. I'm not going to commit a felony, especially on a public forum. ;-)


 That's what the "send _private_ message" button is for!


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome! Those DVD business guys could make some descent money if they sold DVD's of TV shows based on just one holiday. Simpsons halloween would be a great one as well.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I actually own all the seasons already, just don't have a way to compile episodes like that.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

It is very easy to backup DVDs you already own. You know, that you paid for. I would never do this to a DVD I rented. NEVER. 

You will need 
DVD Shrink (free) (encoder)
DVD43 (free) (decrypter)
A DVD Burner (assume you have one in your pc?)

I would post a step by step, but I recommend googling it. I just did the HI Xmas episodes last night, it takes maybe 1.5-2 hours for all 8 seasons. Luckily, we were just watching TV anyway.

I am going to track down all the Simpsons episodes next. I only have about 5 of those seasons, they are just so expensive and there are soo many, although I think they are about 7 years behind at last check.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a DVD with some Simpsons Treehouse of Horror episodes on. but, they are in no order, and there's only about 4 which sucks. 

The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror [DVD] [1990]: Amazon.co.uk: Dan Castellaneta, Nancy Cartwright, Julie Kavner, Yeardley Smith, Harry Shearer, Hank Azaria, Pamela Hayden, Tress MacNeille, Karl Wiedergott, Maggie Roswell, Marcia Wallace, Russi Taylor,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2015)

How can i purchase the home improvement halloween episodes?


----------

